

Can anyone recommend an SEO consultant? - anonuser09

Looking to hire an SEO consultant who has proven ability to produce results.
======
pbhj
At what level. Try SEOmoz.org, either use them or see their listings of SEOs.

Also if you're not bothered about ethics, only about performance then you're
pretty much guaranteed that a search on "seo consultant" will return the best
seo consultants. Depending on your target region you may want to check a
different SE, Google for UK, Baidu for China, Yandex for Russia, etc.; in some
areas there's a reasonably split or indeed to test the SEOs effectiveness then
crossmatch on 2 or 3 SE.

As dcnstrct says it's about onsite and offsite optimisations. On site is a
technical process largely, off-site is a vast art as broad really as marketing
in general.

~~~
andylei
>> you're pretty much guaranteed that a search on "seo consultant" will return
the best seo consultants.

this is pretty much the only subject where, by definition, the google search
gives you the best results.

------
dcnstrct
SEO is about two things -- site architecture and correct promotion.

Many people can help you with the fundamentals of getting your site together
but most of the action is in marketing your site and frankly, having a good
site and product that people want to talk about.

Beware of tricks and claims of performance. Many people can do things to
manipulate your ranking in the short run but you will be punished long run.
Think quality content and alignment with your target audience and you will be
fine.

~~~
dshah
Actually, SEO is about just one thing:

1\. Creating exceptional content that is "rank worthy" and that people will
link to.

After you've created great content, if you've got time, then do the basics to
make it easy for search engines to find that content and index it.

~~~
dcnstrct
I agree the most important thing is great rank worthy content.

However, if you build that content all in flash, setup your robots.txt
incorrectly, or any of a number of other technical snafus then you can screw
up your rankings. Hence why it is important to be setup in the right way for
the search engines to find you. Otherwise you will miss out on on most of the
traffic.

I've done full SEO campaigns with larger budgets and currently manage millions
of paid media on search engines and other places.

------
nippi
I use www.seoguys.com.au

(1) They guarantee results. (2) Only take a 5% commission till results are
achieved, and maintained for a period of time. (3) Have a list of clients you
can contact, to see if they are really legit. (4) Only use Google approved
methods, so you never need to worry about getting "busted" and losing your
rankings.

~~~
bmelton
5% on what scale? I run a breakeven message board that could benefit
significantly from SEO, but it's current revenue model is ad driven, and only
breaks even most of the time ($75 a month is break even.)

~~~
aaronblohowiak
$2000 flat fee for page 1 of google for most people for a single term (from
their website.) So, $100.

~~~
nippi
My fee, was substantially more than $2000, as I was going for

(1) Highly competitive single word phrase. (2) 10 two wrods phrases. (3) Bonus
for No.1 ranking.

All of which were achieved. I LOVED the small despoit, then no payment till
results achieved, and in my case because it was a large amount (10,0000) they
let me pay it off over 6 months, which was fine by me because the rankings
saved me thousands in adwords so the reality is, if you take into
consideration i was able to pay it off with reduced adwords spending, it
really cost me nothing

------
hikari17
I'm currently taking an SEO/SEM class through Digital Bootcamp in Chicago.
Jerome Harvey is our instructor. Based on my admittedly brief experience with
him so far, I can enthusiastically recommend him. He's already helped improve
our site's rankings.

<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jerome-harvey/1/961/41b>

------
benhoyt
We've succesfully used John Hyde at <http://www.sitedoublers.com/>

See my comments about him here: <http://blog.brush.co.nz/2009/08/site-
doublers/>

------
dbul
<http://www.brandingbrand.com/>

------
byrneseyeview
I do SEO. Mostly for startups / small businesses, with a few special projects
for larger companies. Your exact needs are a little unclear -- ping me if
you'd like to add some detail, and I'll see what I can recommend.

------
andreyf
I used to work at conductor.com - if you can afford it, they can hook you up
with a lot of publishers who want to sell outbound links, among other things.

------
known
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_per_action>

------
xefyr
<http://trureputation.com/>

------
kentf
me

~~~
pbhj
You look good for the offsite viral elements!

------
jacquijones
I am an SEO consultant based in Brisbane, Australia who can assist you with
technical optimization guidance, content optimization and link building. My
website is <http://www.keywordintent.com/> \- please let me know if you
require a proposal through the contact form on my site. I usually include an
initial assessment of your website and current visibility within search
engines within the proposal.

talk soon - Jacqui Jones

